# Shoreline Field Trial..anything?



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Derby----Open?


----------



## Steve Hamel (Mar 1, 2004)

Judy,

They've got beautiful weather this weekend. Personally, I'm rooting for Copper in the open and am !    

Steve


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

OPEN RESULTS

1ST- #15 Hawkeye's Red, White and Blue-H/David Mosher- O/Stroud, Marion Boulton

2ND- #34 Trifecta's Repeat Performance MH, UD-H/Rick Millheim-O/Coleman, Bruce & Audrey

3RD- #24 FC AFC Good Idea's Whoa Nellie-H/Ken Neil- O/Ken Neil & Brenda Little

4TH - #43 Lars Harmony N' Blues- H/Bob Larsen- O/Larsen, Robert & Patricia

RJ- #21 Running with the Devil- H/David Mosher-O/Chad o'Brien

JAMS-22,26,28,30,36,42
________
Mercedes-Benz 600


----------



## MAJohnson (Dec 2, 2004)

That would make Banner an FC, Viking's first FC, congrats!


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Way To Go Dave FC Banner & Kippy!!!!!


----------



## Bente (Dec 3, 2004)

*Congratulations* to Trifecta's Repeat Performance (the Golden  ) for the Open second!!! 


Bente


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Bente said:


> *Congratulations* to Trifecta's Repeat Performance (the Golden  ) for the Open second!!!
> 
> 
> Bente


Ditto!!!!

Congratulations to Rick and "DITTO" and to the owners Bruce and Audrey Coleman.

john


----------



## huntingretriever1 (Nov 22, 2005)

Does anyone know the amatuer results?

Thanks,
Sam


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

The Amateur is still running...finished the land blind just at dark last night. Did not stay to get the callbacks, but there was a lot of people having trouble with the dbl land blind. They had brought back 30 to land blind. Also the Qual did not finish either.
________
Toyota venza specifications


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

A big congratulations to Trifecta's Repeat Performance (Ditto), to Bruce and Audrey Coleman, and Rick Milheim on the Open 2nd at Shoreline.


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Congrats to Banner & Kippy on the Open 1st and the FC!! 

Sheril & Tony


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

The only result I know is that Carey Phillips and Streak took a 4th in the Derby. Congrats to them!  

Andy


----------



## huntingretriever1 (Nov 22, 2005)

huntingretriever1 said:


> Does anyone know the amatuer results?
> 
> Thanks,
> Sam


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go Carey and Streak!


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Qualifying results:

1st Place Dr. Mike's Pi in the Skye O/H Bob Blanchette

2nd: The weekend Warrior H-Rick Roberts, O-Richard and Cynthia Williams

3rd: Kiowa's KC Double Back-Echo O/H Pat Sadler

4th: CK's Smarty-Pants H-David Mosher O-Marion Stroud and Clint Swingle

RJam: Highlands Mirror Image O/H Arline Buchanan

Jams: Punch - Donna Williams, Shelly - Julie Anderson, Barron- Rick Roberts, Spark-Bob Meier, Kosmo-Ann Steer, Star-Marshall & Paula Richard, Lexie-Jennifer Adsit, 

It was a fun and very fair trial. Great Judges and lots of hard working dedicated people at this stake. It went very smoothly and the weather couldn't have been better.

Congrats to all.

Paula


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Woohooo!!! Great weekend for Goldens!!

Congrats to Carey & Streak for the 4th in Derby.

Qualifying-Way to go Arline, Jennifer, Marshall & Paula!!

M


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Miriam Wade said:


> Woohooo!!! Great weekend for Goldens!!
> 
> Congrats to Carey & Streak for the 4th in Derby.
> 
> ...


Also to include Pat Sadler who has been doing the field trial game for over 35 years and Donna Williams who has a great dog from Mike & Val Ducross!!!!

Paula


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks for the Q results, Paula. Congrats on the JAM!  Are you coming to Maine next weekend? If so, see you there!

Andy


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Andy Carlson said:


> Thanks for the Q results, Paula. Congrats on the JAM!  Are you coming to Maine next weekend? If so, see you there!
> 
> Andy


Thank you Ms. Andy. Unfortunately, we will not be able to make the Maine trial. It is always fun to go to your trial and run on some awesome grounds and hang out with some nice folks. Good luck to you next weekend and go get a placement this time!! :wink: 

I worked at the derby on Friday and Patti Roberts ran a beautiful trial and won with Beaverdam's Au Poivre, owned by Sally Bridges. Very impressive.

Paula


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

AMATEUR RESULTS

1ST- J.R. - BOB LARSEN
2ND - POGO - JOHN RUSSELL
3RD - PHANTOM - CINDY DONAHEY
4TH - EARL - CARL BOTEZE
RJ- BEAMER - JEFF SHAW

JAMS- MYST-CINDY DONAHEY, KWEEZY-JOHN RUSSELL, DYLAN-DUNCAN CHRISTIE, RHONEY - MARTHA RUSSELL, MOLLY - KEN NEIL
________
BMW R60


----------



## [email protected]@##? (Jan 19, 2005)

Congrats to Bobby Blanchette on the Qual first!!! Great guy and a great attitude abotu the dogs and life. Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Paula Richard said:


> Miriam Wade said:
> 
> 
> > Woohooo!!! Great weekend for Goldens!!
> ...


What everybody else said - way to go folks!


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Paula Richard said:


> Miriam Wade said:
> 
> 
> > Woohooo!!! Great weekend for Goldens!!
> ...


Mea Culpa!! Unintentional oversight. (Pat is THE nicest woman. Met her for the first time a week ago. Class act!!) REALLY great weekend for Goldens!!  

M


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

[email protected]@##? said:


> Congrats to Bobby Blanchette on the Qual first!!! Great guy and a great attitude abotu the dogs and life. Congrats!!!!!!


He's definitely on cloud nine and will be there for a while. Congrats to Bob. Skye did a super job.

Paula.


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Miriam Wade said:


> Paula Richard said:
> 
> 
> > Miriam Wade said:
> ...


Nothing more I can add here. Congratulations to all of you for your placements with your Goldens.

Another aside: Pat Sadler's dog is sired by FC AFC Tigathoe's Kiowa II OS FDHF, who died in 1983. The wonders of frozen semen. Kiowa II is a litter brother of Dual CH AFC Tigathoe's Funky Farquar OS FDHF, the last Golden to achieve both CH and FC, 25 years ago! Quar was owned and handled by Dottie Ramsey Mikeska, who is still active with field Goldens.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Congratulations to Bob Larson! What a great guy. I think this qualifies his dog for the Natl Am.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

What Tim said!! Great job, Bob!! Congratulations.  

Andy


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Tim you said it! Congrats to Bob!!! Also to John & Martha Russell.... Does anyone know if that second place finishes Pogo's AFC??? Katie


----------

